
Communal Harm-Reduction Norms - exolymph
https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/bversn/communal_harmreduction_norms/
======
stcredzero
_Harm-reduction is a communal and cultural process as much as anything else._

I keep seeing harm-increasing and harm spreading behaviors online and in real
life. I remember being in New York in the 1990's. People would call you out
for doing minor harm, like needlessly holding up a line. Fast forward to 2017,
I see a guy at West Oakland do a ridiculous dance standing on the yellow strip
to purposely hold up the BART train. No one besides the conductor says
anything. Our culture has lost the ability to spread and enforce such norms.

~~~
bastih
One guess would be that people have become afraid to step in.

~~~
gubbrora
I think people are rationally not stepping in, as those who do step in don't
get recognition. They do however risk getting a lot of flak for having been
insensitive or whatever.

~~~
stcredzero
_They do however risk getting a lot of flak for having been insensitive or
whatever._

In other words, there's no culturally accepted way of calling people out.

------
0815test
I really think we should get rid of _work-related_ drinking culture
altogether. People should _not_ be routinely encouraged to get tipsy or
intoxicated around coworkers that they barely know but _will_ have to interact
with subsequently as strangers, as we see happening in company-promoted
"events", "parties" and the like. It's not something that promotes
'cooperation' as some might naïvely assume; if anything, it's the very
opposite of professionalism and a recipe for severe social conflict. If we're
going to pursue "harm reduction" in our alcohol-related culture, let's make
the workplace a temperate environment first and foremost.

------
bayareanative
It would work until you have obstinate drunks who start fights and annoy
random people. A simpler solution is to only be around people who have better
self-control and aren't liabilities than shifting the externalities of habits
and behaviors onto others... Tragedy of the Commons and freeloader problems.

